# Best Brake pads???



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just bought a set of Brembo cross-drilled and slotted rotors for my 89 240sx. What I was wondering was which brake pads are the best to use with those rotors for maximum stopping power? I mean when a guy goes fast he wants to stop every now and then.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I hear good things about Axxis Metal Masters. Pretty sure that's the name? Don't quote me 100% though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

In about 2 weeks I"ll let you know how my KVR pads are doing.

Seth


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

theres a set of pads called the green stuff and the red stuff (green stuff for daily driving, red stuff for racing), ive heard really good stuff about them as well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
YOu mean EBC. Tire rack pushes them, and hawk pads too. I was under the impression that hawk pads are better, and EBC green don't hold up to well under hard driving. However they do have a light colored dust so if you have light colored (read aluminum or silver) rims they won't get 'drity' as fast.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I just got my Axxis MM. I'll let you know how they are in a couple of days. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Axxis MM is what I just put on - never heard a bad rap on them. Best deal that I found is from buybrakes.com


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Axxis Ultimates


----------

